# Cycling a Freshwater Tank with Raw Shrimp?



## aumasterdon (Jan 14, 2012)

I am relatively new to the aquarium hobby. Many years ago I raised guppies and am in the process to do it again...this time fancy show quality guppies.
Much has changed since I last raised fish. Back then, all we did was set up the tank...add chlorine drops and wait 2 o3 days before introducing the fish.
I've been doing a lot of reading on how to cycle the tanks now and I have a 10 gallon in the process...fishless and using fishfood daily to get the ammonia going. However, I also have a 15 gallon that I want to set up and cycle with a raw shrimp. Has any one else heard of this method and have tried it? What were the results? Are there are any pros and cons of cycling this way?
The process sounds much easier than adding food daily and the one article I've read on doing a raw shrimp cycle says that it's a bit quicker process where the shrimp slowly adds ammonia at a constant rate into the water as it rots. (btw...the shrimp is placed in a filter bag or old panty hose to it doesn't mess up the tank). It also stated that you don't have to test the water as frequently....just every few days or so. 
So, if anyone has tried this method, please let me know your thougthts on this. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

I haven't done cycling with shrimp. Right now I am currently cycling my 10 gallon with my doubletail betta. I plan to add fish next month, a few at a time though as I don't want to ruin the cycle of the tank and have to start over.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Shrimp use is a tried & true method. It's slow, though, and doesn't smell very nice, but it works.
These days you can cycle your tank in just a couple of days. Really. Look for a product called Tetra SafeStart. It really works as advertised.


----------

